# Requirements For Having Names



## PhotonGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

There should be certain requirements for having certain names, actually I should use singular form not plural form in this case, there is a certain name that if anybody has the name they should have to meet the requirements for having the name. If they don't meet the requirements, if they don't meet the standards for the name than they shouldn't have it. If they do have this specific name than they should be required to meet certain standards, they should be required to act in a certain way and to conduct themselves appropriately if they've got the name.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 20, 2014)

Officer?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 20, 2014)

What do you mean exactly? That anyone named Alan should have to demonstrate a certain Alan-ness before He can claim to be an Alan?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be certain requirements for having certain names, actually I should use singular form not plural form in this case, there is a certain name that if anybody has the name they should have to meet the requirements for having the name. If they don't meet the requirements, if they don't meet the standards for the name than they shouldn't have it. If they do have this specific name than they should be required to meet certain standards, they should be required to act in a certain way and to conduct themselves appropriately if they've got the name.



So, My name is Richard Parsons. So I should not use the common nickname of Rich? 

This post is confusing. I am not trying to be obtuse or insulting with my question and response here, yet can you clarify what the post is about?


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 20, 2014)

I am nominating this for nutty post of the year along with samurai tiger cavalry and water walking trough chi.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 20, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> What do you mean exactly? That anyone named Alan should have to demonstrate a certain Alan-ness before He can claim to be an Alan?



Since you mentioned Alan.

This is one of my favourite Alans.

[video=youtube_share;VokAbAfTfCc]http://youtu.be/VokAbAfTfCc[/video]


----------



## donald1 (Sep 20, 2014)

If you mean name change I've heard you can pay to change your name (i don't know about all places but some places seemingly expensive)  don't know who to pay or how much but I think that's what you're referring to


----------



## K-man (Sep 20, 2014)

In that case I reckon there a a few people about who should change their name to Dick. While they are about it I suppose it wouldn't hurt to change their surname as well. 'Cranium' is the one that readily springs to mind.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 20, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be certain requirements for having certain names, actually I should use singular form not plural form in this case, there is a certain name that if anybody has the name they should have to meet the requirements for having the name. If they don't meet the requirements, if they don't meet the standards for the name than they shouldn't have it. If they do have this specific name than they should be required to meet certain standards, they should be required to act in a certain way and to conduct themselves appropriately if they've got the name.



On my phone, dude, so....pancake bunny. ..:lfao:


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 20, 2014)

K-man said:


> In that case I reckon there a a few people about who should change their name to Dick. While they are about it I suppose it wouldn't hurt to change their surname as well. 'Cranium' is the one that readily springs to mind.



There was an Irish politician in the 80s/90s called Dick Spring. Thank God he didn't have to justify his name...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be certain requirements for having certain names, actually I should use singular form not plural form in this case, there is a certain name that if anybody has the name they should have to meet the requirements for having the name. If they don't meet the requirements, if they don't meet the standards for the name than they shouldn't have it. If they do have this specific name than they should be required to meet certain standards, they should be required to act in a certain way and to conduct themselves appropriately if they've got the name.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> What do you mean exactly? That anyone named Alan should have to demonstrate a certain Alan-ness before He can claim to be an Alan?


Seans are smart and can tell when people are impersonating them.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 20, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> I am nominating this for nutty post of the year along with samurai tiger cavalry and water walking trough chi.



I vote samurai tiger cavalry


----------



## donald1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


>



Not the look...  When you do something stupid or lack of doing something or even say some stupid you get the look... 

I know I've been given the look several times,  usually my mom,  sometimes my instructor,  sometimes at work every once and a while with my friends (proudly i can say it's been atleast 8 months not making dumb decisions  ) 

But you know what would be a funny name "what"
What's your name? 
What 
Your name? 
What...


----------



## Tames D (Sep 20, 2014)

I've always wanted to change my name to Ben Dover.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 20, 2014)

Sometimes my wife calls me  - - -  - - - -


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 20, 2014)

I think this may be the first two-hand facepalm-worthy thread ever....


----------



## elder999 (Sep 20, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I've always wanted to change my name to Ben Dover.



When I worked at the nuke, I'd amuse myself during outages by having the contractor HP techs make various pages:

_Ben Dover, Ben Dover, meet Phil McCrackin at the south loading well....

Aschio-*Phil* Aschio, please call Connie Lengus, she has your lunch._

:lfao:

OF course, when she caught on, she wouldn't do anymore of those pages-which was especially funny when she refused to page Harry Chestnuts.....

Harry was an I&C tech.....and a real nice guy, though his parents must have hated him, or something....:lfao:


----------



## Tames D (Sep 20, 2014)

elder999 said:


> When I worked at the nuke, I'd amuse myself during outages by having the contractor HP techs make various pages:
> 
> _Ben Dover, Ben Dover, meet Phil McCrackin at the south loading well....
> 
> ...



That's funny. Just curious, did she ever page Mike Hunt?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 20, 2014)

Tames D said:


> That's funny. Just curious, did she ever page Mike Hunt?



I do think that the All Time Worst Name in the World belongs to former NASCAR driver...

Dick Trickle


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.

Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me. OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me. OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.


In that case I am Sean, a gift from God that none of you deserve.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me. OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.



Wow, so I thought a response by you would help clarify your issue, but now I am more confused.  Is this a religious thing?


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. _*So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me.*_ OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.



I am just wondering how this sort of thing would be enforced.
If for example my name was Christopher , and I was found to be not quite living up to the standards set by the I.B.O.C  ( International Board of Christophers).
Would the I.B.O.C then have me arrested and forced to stand trial for my name crimes against humanity at the Hague?


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 21, 2014)

My mother wanted to call me Gordon originally, but religion was a mainstay of the old guard of my family, so I was named Timothy, but I am certainly no saint. Never really read the Bible other than what I had to as a kid, as such I have never met the requirement for my name. Did think about legally changing it by UK deed poll years ago. I realised though that for me personally I could be called anything, and have been, but I am still the same carbon based lifeform.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I am just wondering how this sort of thing would be enforced.
> If for example my name was Christopher , and I was found to be not quite living up to the standards set by the I.B.O.C  ( International Board of Christophers).
> Would the I.B.O.C then have me arrested and forced to stand trial for my name crimes against humanity at the Hague?


They make you a Topher.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 21, 2014)

He has a point.

I am not really a bear.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tames D said:


> That's funny. Just curious, did she ever page Mike Hunt?


\

Yep. Along with Dick Hertz and Jack Mehoff.....:lfao:

Funny thing is, the gal I'm thinking of (who was from Alabama, and just sharp enough to say "_Oh mah Gawd!!_ in the middle of each of those pages! :lfao: )
was named "_King_ Cummins."

"King," says I, "your parents must have wanted a boy."

"THat's right," she replies....

"Or, a _*puppy*_," I added......funny, she didn't talk to me much after that.......:lfao:

Seriously, though-I kind of touched on this eight years ago, here:



elder999 said:


> When my wife worked for the Forest Service, among the many people she met was a girl close to her age. Since girls who jumped out of helicopters to fight fires were something of a rarity, they got rather close. Mary is nice, friendly and somewhat large, in the manner of girls born and raised in Montana. My wife liked her, and was shocked one day when someone saw her talking to the girl and later said, &#8220;I see you&#8217;ve met Big Hole Mary.&#8221;
> 
> Now, Rita has always traveled in ready-to-go circles and has never been a stranger to shock humor or nicknames, but she was still taken aback. &#8220;I couldn&#8217;t understand why people would have such a mean, personal nickname for her, and I thought about talking to her and asking if she knew,&#8221; Rita recalled .
> 
> ...




In this digital world, we get to choose our own names-in fact, it's a requirement for participation. Our other names may have baggage attached to them-I'm "Aaron Jeffrey Cuffee III," and let me tell you, that's an entire set of Samsonite you don't even want to get near. "Elder999," is a joke at my expense, for the most part.....I have other "nicknames," and I say "nicknames" because that's what they aren't-they are, in fact, names that were given to me by certain people and are used by those who know-if I share them here (el Oso de Dios) it's just because......I certainly don't have to act a certain way here because of them....

Short answer: *nah*. THere's a guy on this board who calls himself "Last Legionairre," and another who is just "Superman" Maybe there should be a rule that you can only use names that don't mean anything, but then, how would we remember who we are?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me. OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.




My parents called me "Norman" at my birth. Norman means "man from the North" (from Normandy and their Viking heritage) and at the time of my birth, I was neither a man nor in the north (born in central Texas, maybe north by south Texas standards). By Roman Catholic convention, I was also given the middle name of Thomas, which means "twin", of which I have no corresponding twin. Both of these names, along with my nickname "Skip", are family names...and I haven't skipped on purpose since I was a child. My last name "Cooper" is the trade name for a barrel maker or carpenter. No one in my family has been a professional woodworker for as long as anyone can remember. A lot of military and police, some truck drivers, iron workers and merchant marines, but no hammer-slingers. To live up to my name, I guess I could skip to the North and pick up woodworking as a trade, but I'm positive that I can't do anything about not having a twin...maybe something in the cloning science can help with that one day. 

"What's in a name?" Shakespeare, the original Will.I.Am, asked. Nothing by which we can control, usually. Though, some cultures change their names with religious practices or if they're hiding from drug cartels or the authorities.

Incidentally, there are more than a few Jews named Christopher. Go figure...


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Skip Cooper said:


> My parents called me "Norman" at my birth. Norman means "man from the North" (from Normandy and their Viking heritage) and at the time of my birth, I was neither a man nor in the north (born in central Texas, maybe north by south Texas standards). By Roman Catholic convention, I was also given the middle name of Thomas, which means "twin", of which I have no corresponding twin. Both of these names, along with my nickname "Skip", are family names...and I haven't skipped on purpose since I was a child. My last name "Cooper" is the trade name for a barrel maker or carpenter. No one in my family has been a professional woodworker for as long as anyone can remember. A lot of military and police, some truck drivers, iron workers and merchant marines, but no hammer-slingers. To live up to my name, I guess I could skip to the North and pick up woodworking as a trade, but I'm positive that I can't do anything about not having a twin...maybe something in the cloning science can help with that one day.
> 
> "What's in a name?" Shakespeare, the original Will.I.Am, asked. Nothing by which we can control, usually. Though, some cultures change their names with religious practices or if they're hiding from drug cartels or the authorities.
> 
> Incidentally, there are more than a few Jews named Christopher. Go figure...




Christopher isn't a Xtian name its Greek, it means bearer of the anointed which of course Xtians have adopted to mean messiah. 'Messiahs' as such were ten a penny in Palestine, it doesn't mean what Xtians have taken it to mean either but such is the way of the world. to be 'anointed' means to be blessed which many are.
 Names should be given to children with thought, not fancy.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 21, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Christopher isn't a Xtian name its Greek, it means bearer of the anointed which of course Xtians have adopted to mean messiah. 'Messiahs' as such were ten a penny in Palestine, it doesn't mean what Xtians have taken it to mean either but such is the way of the world. to be 'anointed' means to be blessed which many are.
> Names should be given to children with thought, not fancy.



Good info. Those dern pesky Christians...always adopting stuff.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 21, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I am just wondering how this sort of thing would be enforced.
> If for example my name was Christopher , and I was found to be not quite living up to the standards set by the I.B.O.C  ( International Board of Christophers).
> Would the I.B.O.C then have me arrested and forced to stand trial for my name crimes against humanity at the Hague?



Looks like I wasn't too far off with my Alan theory after all!

I think as well as their enforcement duties, prospective parents who want to name their son Christopher should also have to apply for a licence from the I.B.O.C. Hopefully by vetting the parents to make sure they're worthy of raising a Christopher to the correct standards then they wouldn't have to sit at the Hague too often.

Perhaps special schools also, where every teacher is a Christopher, so that Christopherness can be indoctrinated at every opportunity.

I'd also lobby for an annual awards ceremony (called the Christophers, naturally) with categories such as Christopher of the year, services to the advancement and promotion of Christopherhood, lifetime achievement etc 

Maybe people who actually met the high standards of Christopherness but were unfortunate to be given a different name could be awarded honorary Christopherates by the I.B.O.C.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Christopher isn't a Xtian name its Greek, it means bearer of the anointed which of course Xtians have adopted to mean messiah. 'Messiahs' as such were ten a penny in Palestine, it doesn't mean what Xtians have taken it to mean either but such is the way of the world. to be 'anointed' means to be blessed which many are.
> Names should be given to children with thought, not fancy.


It all means the same thing. Messiah and anointed are the same idea but in different languages. A common mistake.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be certain requirements for having certain names, actually I should use singular form not plural form in this case, there is a certain name that if anybody has the name they should have to meet the requirements for having the name. If they don't meet the requirements, if they don't meet the standards for the name than they shouldn't have it. If they do have this specific name than they should be required to meet certain standards, they should be required to act in a certain way and to conduct themselves appropriately if they've got the name.



Let me get this straight: you're talking about *actual* names, that people are usually _given by their parents when they're born??_

"Ted" is the shortened form of "Theodore," which means "God's gift" (sorry, Sean! :lfao: ) So what does that say about Ted Bundy? :lfao:

I could go on in this vein for quite some time, but I'll spare us.

It's an interesting thought, though-that our names from birth should determine how we behave.....make a good sci-fi or fantasy story......


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> It all means the same thing. Messiah and anointed are the same idea but in different languages. A common mistake.




No, it's not a 'common mistake'. A messiah is a king or leader who is usually anointed ie blessed, people used the word messiah to mean blessed, many people went around Palestine preaching various things, they were called messiahs ie blessed though whether by themselves lol or others is unknown. Anointing can be done by parents to children, teachers to pupils etc.
We've had several messiahs since but waiting for The Messiah is something else. The word messiah has come to mean something more than a leader who at his coronation/installation is anointed with oil as in fact our monarchs are, it's been invested with a different meaning.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be certain requirements for having certain names, actually I should use singular form not plural form in this case, there is a certain name that if anybody has the name they should have to meet the requirements for having the name. If they don't meet the requirements, if they don't meet the standards for the name than they shouldn't have it. If they do have this specific name than they should be required to meet certain standards, they should be required to act in a certain way and to conduct themselves appropriately if they've got the name.



I got on here within the first month and locked up *arnisador*. This is a broad term for anyone who practices arnis--like taking *karateka *or *judoka *or *wrestler*. I have for some while felt that I should have picked a modified version so it doesn't sound like I think I'm _the _arnisador!


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a nominee for the post of Life-President of the I.B.O.C.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2014)

arnisador said:


> I got on here within the first month and locked up *arnisador*. This is a broad term for anyone who practices arnis--like taking *karateka *or *judoka *or *wrestler*. I have for some while felt that I should have picked a modified version so it doesn't sound like I think I'm _the _arnisador!



Well, we can change your name for you.  We might even keep it PG.  LOL!


----------



## K-man (Sep 21, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, we can change your name for you.  We might even keep it PG.  LOL!


As for you, Bob ... I think we might have to amputate your arms and legs, put you in the swimming pool and see if you live up to your name. Then again I suppose you might like make a change of name instead.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2014)

:lol: 3 likes and one somewhat anonymous bad rep for post #11...


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lol: 3 likes and one somewhat anonymous bad rep for post #11...




It didn't say 'inane' did it, I think there's a rash of them going around, anyway hopefully I've made up for it lol.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 21, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> No, it's not a 'common mistake'. A messiah is a king or leader who is usually anointed ie blessed, people used the word messiah to mean blessed, many people went around Palestine preaching various things, they were called messiahs ie blessed though whether by themselves lol or others is unknown. Anointing can be done by parents to children, teachers to pupils etc.
> We've had several messiahs since but waiting for The Messiah is something else. The word messiah has come to mean something more than a leader who at his coronation/installation is anointed with oil as in fact our monarchs are, it's been invested with a different meaning.


While messiah came to mean leader, it also refers to an oil. The spice mélange if you will. You aren't going to win this one, You may write bigger and longer. But I have declared victory. I am taking my belt, and going home.


----------



## K-man (Sep 21, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> :lol: 3 likes and one somewhat anonymous bad rep for post #11...


I would hope common sense might prevail and a moderator might review that one.



Tez3 said:


> It didn't say 'inane' did it, I think there's a rash of them going around, anyway hopefully I've made up for it lol.


Now listen sweetheart. I've been known to use that term and more frequently than most. I categorically and emphatically deny being the cause of *Xue*'s grief.
:angel:


----------



## Argus (Sep 21, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me. OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.



You have a very strange notion of how the world is "supposed to be," which disconnects you from reality. Try to see things for what they are, without letting your notions of "entitlement," or other artificial constructs, distort your perception. If you're always concerned with things not being how you think they "should be," you'll miss what they actually are in the first place. Recognize them for what they are. Think and learn why they are that way, without judging them. Then, figure out how best to live in that world in a constructive way that has a positive impact on the lives of others as well as your own, regardless of useless notions of what you or someone else "deserves" or "is entitled to."

I intend this as honest advice aimed at helping you live a better life in your time on this earth. Else, you're really just making things way harder on yourself than they need be, and you'll fail to recognize or appreciate that which is good in the world.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> While messiah came to mean leader, it also refers to an oil. The spice mélange if you will. You aren't going to win this one, You may write bigger and longer. But I have declared victory. I am taking my belt, and going home.




Of course I'm going to win, Xtians are jonny come latelies to the messiah argument. Messiahs are my history not yours, besides he wasn't THE messiah he was just a very naughty boy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 22, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Of course I'm going to win, Xtians are jonny come latelies to the messiah argument. Messiahs are my history not yours, besides he wasn't THE messiah he was just a very naughty boy.


OK Great you get to claim that word, But it still means Christos in Greek, or anointed one, in English.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Of course I'm going to win, Xtians are jonny come latelies to the messiah argument. Messiahs are my history not yours, besides he wasn't THE messiah he was just a very naughty boy.



Tez, Tez, Tez.....how I've missed you. :asian: artyon: :lfao:

Fact is, though, you're not quite right on this...again....."Christopher." &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#966;&#959;&#961;&#959;&#962;, didn't really exist as a given name until the third century or later. As such, in *this context* "Christos," &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#962; refers to *the* "anointed one" of Christianity, *the* "Messiah," of Christianity, and no other.

On the other hand, the OP's implication that one should behave as though they are "the bearer of Christ," simply because that's what their name means, along with all the other posts in this thread, smacks to me of......some sort of mental illness, really.....:lfao:


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Tez, Tez, Tez.....how I've missed you. :asian: artyon: :lfao:
> 
> Fact is, though, you're not quite right on this...again....."Christopher." &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#966;&#959;&#961;&#959;&#962;, didn't really exist as a given name until the third century or later. As such, in *this context* "Christos," &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#962; refers to *the* "anointed one" of Christianity, *the* "Messiah," of Christianity, and no other.
> 
> On the other hand, the OP's implication that one should behave as though they are "the bearer of Christ," simply because that's what their name means, along with all the other posts in this thread, smacks to me of......some sort of mental illness, really.....:lfao:



Ah but the point was made that some Jews have the name Christopher and I explained it, which means I'm right about that lol. That's how we look at it and that's why some Jews are called Christopher whatever else rightly or wrongly or any other explanation is 'correct' or not, however as you know I always look on the bright side of life so I'm not really hung up or cross about it.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

If you are called Jesus/Joshua/Brian does that mean when your mother tells you to put the stones down you should?


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 22, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Of course I'm going to win, Xtians are jonny come latelies to the messiah argument. Messiahs are my history not yours, besides he wasn't THE messiah he was just a very naughty boy.









Who want to name their child after a dress wearing desert hippie anyway? When there are real badass names like Tor, Odin, Frøya and so on.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Who want to name their child after a dress wearing desert hippie anyway? When there are real badass names like Tor, Odin, Frøya and so on.



I knew you'd get the references lol. Freya ( English version?) is a popular girls name here, I know of a few little girls with that name. Could be all those Viking genes in the people around my way, even our place names are Viking.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 22, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> I knew you'd get the references lol. Freya ( English version?) is a popular girls name here, I know of a few little girls with that name. Could be all those Viking genes in the people around my way, even our place names are Viking.



Of corse I got it, my real name means "secret lore" so I suppose I pass the test 

And you can take the Vikings out of Britain, but not Vikingness out of the Brits. Our master plan of world domination trough genetics and lutefisk is succeeding after a thousand years mohaha! Hail Odin!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Of corse I got it, my real name means "secret lore" so I suppose I pass the test
> 
> And you can take the Vikings out of Britain, but not Vikingness out of the Brits. Our master plan of world domination trough genetics and lutefisk is succeeding after a thousand years mohaha! Hail Odin!



Well you aren't getting this back! BBC NEWS | UK | England | North Yorkshire | Viking treasure hoard uncovered


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 22, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Well you aren't getting this back! BBC NEWS | UK | England | North Yorkshire | Viking treasure hoard uncovered



That`s right, keep digging and you`ll find a little something, or rather _someone,_ we buried with that treasure 
You can have all the little Messiahs you want, we got Dragons!


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 22, 2014)

Really? Well this is interesting...



PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you to everybody who took the time and interest to read this post. And, if you're going to call my post nutty or absurd go right on ahead. Speak your mind and don't sugar coat your feedback. Be honest about how you feel about this because Im being honest as to how I feel. I don't care of I embarrass myself with this post because its something I feel quite strongly about.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about names such as Alan or Richard. As I said, it would be more accurate for me to be singular and say name rather than names because there is only one name I feel really strongly about. So, that being said, anybody and everybody with the first name Christopher should conduct themselves properly and should refrain from acting in any way that Christophers aren't supposed to act. Anybody with the name Christopher should live up to the standards that come with having the name. Now how aren't people with the name Christopher supposed to act? They aren't supposed to act in any way that I don't approve of and the standards that come with having the name are standards that are set by me. OK so I just spoke my mind and I don't care if I embarrass myself because this is how I feel and its better to be embarrassed than to keep stuff bottled up.



Now, considering that you recently made a post advising people not to "listen to people who think they are experts", followed not long after by directly addressing that criticism towards myself (and, considering the context of your first comment, I feel that you intended myself in your first warning), and the fact that you've now chosen my name as your singlular title deserving of your personal set of standards, I do have to ask are you trying to say something, son?

That said, as that is my name, let me, on behalf of all other "Christophers" out there, flatly, completely, and unrestrainedly refute any belief, perception, idea, concept, thought, or inkling you might have on the subject. I, in no way whatsoever, am under any requirement to act in any way you think I should.

Grow up, and stop arguing against reality. You'll lose, and you don't have the weaponry needed.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 22, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Tez, Tez, Tez.....how I've missed you. :asian: artyon: :lfao:
> 
> Fact is, though, you're not quite right on this...again....."Christopher." &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#966;&#959;&#961;&#959;&#962;, didn't really exist as a given name until the third century or later. As such, in *this context* "Christos," &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#962; refers to *the* "anointed one" of Christianity, *the* "Messiah," of Christianity, and no other.
> 
> On the other hand, the OP's implication that one should behave as though they are "the bearer of Christ," simply because that's what their name means, along with all the other posts in this thread, smacks to me of......some sort of mental illness, really.....:lfao:



To a sincere Christian -- everyone should act as the bearer of Christ, and seek to live in His image.  

To a realist...  A name is a name.  It's a means to identify one person from another.  Nicknames might be more meaningful, as I believe you've already shown, elder.  Or not...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2014)

Look, a list of some famous people named Christopher... did/do they all act as the name implies?.... I leave that for you to decide....as for me, maybe one, but the rest....I doubt it..... 


> Saint Christopher - (died 251), saint venerated by Catholics and Orthodox Christians
> Christopher - (Domestic of the Schools) (fl. 870s), Byzantine general
> Christopher - (singer) (born 1992), Danish singer
> Christopher Awdry - (born 2 July 1940), English author best known for his contributions to The Railway Series of books featuring Thomas the Tank Engine
> ...


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 22, 2014)

Add this guy to the list. I wouldn`t say he is not worthy of his name to his face if I were you


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> OK Great you get to claim that word, But it still means Christos in Greek, or anointed one, in English.



Erm, I said it meant anointed it Greek or to be precise rather I said in Greek Christopher meant bearer of the anointed, which it does. You can argue among yourselves who the anointed one is, there's plenty of them.

history of 'anointing' ANOINTING - JewishEncyclopedia.com


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 22, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Erm, I said it meant anointed it Greek or to be precise rather I said in Greek Christopher meant bearer of the anointed, which it does. You can argue among yourselves who the anointed one is, there's plenty of them.
> 
> history of 'anointing' ANOINTING - JewishEncyclopedia.com


I wasn't pushing anyone in particular.


----------



## K-man (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a few Christophers in Australia who went bad.

Christopher Skase, failed businessman and fugitive who escaped to Majorca
Christopher Dale Flannery, known as "Mr-Rent-A-Kill", rapist and armed robber who shot an undercover policeman
Christopher Worrell, Truro Murders, late 1970s
Christopher Dean 'Badness' Binse, a cocky, God-loving career criminal and armed robber
Christopher James Arnold convicted paedophile


Not to mention a whole raft of politicians. 

Oh, and some others who weren't quite so bad like my son Christopher and of course Christopher Parker, although obviously some might debate the later.


----------



## Buka (Sep 22, 2014)

My first name is Otto. I am of Italian ancestry. Otto means eight  in Italian. My dad was born on the 18th of a month, in 88, the eighth  one born in his family. He was given a longer Italian name based on the  number 8, but when he came to the United States in 1909, people called  him by the nickname Otto. I was named after his nickname. 
Whenever  I'm asked to pick a number, I pick 8. Especially if I play roulette.  I'll just play it every spin. Sometimes it wins, most times it doesn't.

I  suppose I should try to live up to the standards of all palindromes  everywhere and walk around spouting "Go hang a salami, I'm a lasagna  hog!" But I don't, it just makes me hungry.

Like the 0 said to the 8, "Nice belt, dude."


----------



## elder999 (Sep 22, 2014)

K-man said:


> We have a few Christophers in Australia who went bad.
> 
> Christopher Skase, failed businessman and fugitive who escaped to Majorca
> Christopher Dale Flannery, known as "Mr-Rent-A-Kill", rapist and armed robber who shot an undercover policeman
> ...



Indeed. 

Chrisopher Wilder was the "Beauty Queen Killer," a serial killer of beautiful young women-he kidnapped, raped and muirdered 12 women in six weeks, back in 1984.

Christopher Peterson, "the shotgun killer," confessed to killing seven people in two months in Indiana, back in 1990..

Of course, it's a shame the PhotonGuy rule wasn't in effect at that time;it could have prevented all those deaths, by making those Christophers behave more like "bearers of the anointed." :lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## K-man (Sep 22, 2014)

Buka said:


> I  suppose I should try to live up to the standards of all palindromes  everywhere and walk around spouting "Go hang a salami, I'm a lasagna  hog!" But I don't, it just makes me hungry.
> 
> Like the 0 said to the 8, "Nice belt, dude."


You need to be very careful. People will get you coming and going!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Chrisopher Wilder was the "Beauty Queen Killer," a serial killer of beautiful young women-he kidnapped, raped and muirdered 12 women in six weeks, back in 1984.
> 
> ...



Don't forget 'anointing' is still done today to British monarchs and we've had a few bad ones in the past so even anointing doesn't mean you are pouring oil on untroubled waters.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is this the final word on names, perhaps?


----------



## Carol (Sep 23, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> That`s right, keep digging and you`ll find a little something, or rather _someone,_ we buried with that treasure
> You can have all the little Messiahs you want, we got Dragons!



Fine, you can have the Dragons.   Just bring some fresh tartare, wouldja please?   The real stuff    I'll provide the mead.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 23, 2014)

Carol said:


> Fine, you can have the Dragons.   Just bring some fresh tartare, wouldja please?   The real stuff    I'll provide the mead.



Jeeze Carol. You're kinda turning me on...


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> That`s right, keep digging and you`ll find a little something, or rather _someone,_ we buried with that treasure
> You can have all the little Messiahs you want, we got Dragons!



That would make one hell of a tattoo!


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 24, 2014)

Carol said:


> Fine, you can have the Dragons. Just bring some fresh tartare, wouldja please? The real stuff  I'll provide the mead.



Skål! Cheers!


----------



## K-man (Sep 24, 2014)

You can have your dragons. You know that they are just pretend monsters. 
Now, if you want the real deal, you might check out the Australian Bunyip. Visitors here know to look out for drop bears but the bunyip is much more likely to take unsuspecting tourists. So serious are these attacks that the authorities suppress the reporting of attacks less it affects our tourist programme.


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Jeeze Carol. You're kinda turning me on...



Do you want me to stop?


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 24, 2014)

K-man said:


> You can have your dragons. You know that they are just pretend monsters.
> Now, if you want the real deal, you might check out the Australian Bunyip. Visitors here know to look out for drop bears but the bunyip is much more likely to take unsuspecting tourists. So serious are these attacks that the authorities suppress the reporting of attacks less it affects our tourist programme.



Just a cute little doggie. Take a look at the norwegian Draugen who will pull you to your watery doom. 
(He even got a little brother who lives in the sewers and will pull you down the toilet when taking a dump)


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 24, 2014)

Carol said:


> Do you want me to stop?



Hey nobody wants it to stop when a foxy lady offers you mead


----------



## K-man (Sep 24, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Just a cute little doggie. Take a look at the norwegian Draugen who will pull you to your watery doom.
> (He even got a little brother who lives in the sewers and will pull you down the toilet when taking a dump)


Yeah, we used to have those too but they really didn't stand a chance against ... Muldjewangk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 24, 2014)

Piffle. As monsters go, those are nothing.

Nothing in the world. Nothing. Can compare to this monster...


----------



## Tames D (Sep 24, 2014)

Carol said:


> Do you want me to stop?



Please don't stop, I mead you to keep it up.


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Please don't stop, I mead you to keep it up.



Text me sometime


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2014)

K-man said:


> Yeah, we used to have those too but they really didn't stand a chance against ... Muldjewangk



A bacon monster????


----------



## K-man (Sep 24, 2014)

Carol said:


> Text me sometime


Carol, will you please stop using MT for soliciting. I'm sure it's against the rules.


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2014)

View attachment $resized_fuck-ya-happy-cat-meme-generator-u-mad-bro-nah-you-just-jelly-c8e941.jpg


----------



## Tames D (Sep 24, 2014)

Carol said:


> Text me sometime


Only if you make me write bad checks


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2014)

K-man said:


> Carol, will you please stop using MT for soliciting. I'm sure it's against the rules.



Nope; she's a Supporting Member.  She can post ads.  

(Now, I think I need to hide.  I've been advised angering engineers is unwise... )


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 25, 2014)

K-man said:


> Yeah, we used to have those too but they really didn't stand a chance against ... Muldjewangk



You call that a serpent? This is a serpent! The Midgard Serpent to be exact.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 25, 2014)

K-man said:


> Carol, will you please stop using MT for soliciting. I'm sure it's against the rules.



Shut up and have some dragon mead. :cheers:


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> You call that a serpent? This is a serpent! The Midgard Serpent to be exact.


What is that pretty looking creature? Here they have obviously all been chased away by our pet salties ...


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 25, 2014)

K-man said:


> What is that pretty looking creature? Here they have obviously all been chased away by our pet salties ...



Your little pets are good for making lady shoes and handbags :lol2:


----------



## elder999 (Sep 25, 2014)

All of this silliness...why, just today, scientists accepted a film of your pitiful northern "serpent" as genuine.





 _Pitiful_. :lfao:

Now, where my mom comes from, we have geological evidence of great creatures roaming the earth- _heebétox_ _na-_ "Great bears,"- *wox* _na...._and one left its mark upon the earth long ago, at _Wox Niiinon_ -"Bear Lodge," or "place where Bears live." Y'all know it from the movie, _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_-or you may even have been to "Devils Tower."

:lfao:


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 25, 2014)

elder999 said:


> All of this silliness...why, just today, scientists accepted a film of your pitiful northern "serpent" as genuine.
> 
> _Pitiful_. :lfao:
> 
> ...



Pff. Next you will be telling me the good `ol Fenris Wolf is nor real either. I jus saw him out there in the woods, all the mead we consumed had nothing to do with it I know what I saw!


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Your little pets are good for making lady shoes and handbags :lol2:


Of course these are just the babies.


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2014)

These are now only found in the Hawkesbury River. They were widespread before the bunyips got to them. A couple got away and I heard one ended up in Scotland.


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Pff. Next you will be telling me the good `ol Fenris Wolf is nor real either. I jus saw him out there in the woods, all the mead we consumed had nothing to do with it I know what I saw!


Good grief! We train creatures like that for obedience trials. They are ******* compared with our drop bears.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 25, 2014)

K-man said:


> They are ******* compared with our drop bears.



Dude. "Drop bear" _photo_? :lfao: 

You owe me a monitor!
:spitcoffee:


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 25, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I've always wanted to change my name to Ben Dover.



that one's already been taken


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 25, 2014)

K-man said:


> Good grief! We train creatures like that for obedience trials. They are ******* compared with our drop bears.



Drop Bears are extinct here, our cats found them a bit too tasty. This one had many.


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Drop Bears are extinct here, our cats found them a bit too tasty. This one had many.


Now I know for certain you are telling porkies. There is absolutely *NO* evidence to suggest drop bears were anywhere in Europe, or anywhere else in the world for that matter.Apart from the lack of skeletal remains drop bears have a peculiar diet. They need the eucalyptus oil found in our gum trees to mix with the blood of their victims to get proper absorption and nourishment. So there!


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 25, 2014)

K-man said:


> Now I know for certain you are telling porkies. There is absolutely *NO* evidence to suggest drop bears were anywhere in Europe, or anywhere else in the world for that matter.Apart from the lack of skeletal remains drop bears have a peculiar diet. They need the eucalyptus oil found in our gum trees to mix with the blood of their victims to get proper absorption and nourishment. So there!



Well when the drop bears were gone the fat cat developed a taste for eucalyptus and ate the trees too naturally.
As for the bones evil dwarves use em for building ships.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 25, 2014)

Carol said:


> Text me sometime



Carol, your mailbox is full AGAIN 
Text me. I lost your number with my new phone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 26, 2014)

Drop bear ain't nothin'.....







now that is scary


----------



## K-man (Sep 26, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Drop bear ain't nothin'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If these little cuties belong to you ... I'm really starting to worry about you.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 26, 2014)

K-man said:


> If these little cuties belong to you ... I'm really starting to worry about you.



Those are the top students of Xue-Fu


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2014)

K-man said:


> If these little cuties belong to you ... I'm really starting to worry about you.


Ever watch, "The Ring" on a Teletubby?


----------



## K-man (Sep 26, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> Those are the top students of Xue-Fu


Now I am really worried!


----------



## K-man (Sep 26, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Ever watch, "The Ring" on a Teletubby?


Actually no. Did I miss something! :s39:


----------

